# ABA Block into Fox



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

I am in the process of swapping an ABA block into my fox, Ill post some pics and try and catch everyone up to speed.
First off its an88 Fox 2dr. With a 4spd. I bought a 98 Jetta for the tidy sum of $300. I sourced a 5spd PSA trans and linkage from the junkyard and have it ready to go in.
















































Removing the Valves with my DIY Spring compressor








Digi Head awaiting rebuilding








Ill update some more in a little bit


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

watching closely


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (themagellan)*

Just ran into a small problem. Neither the ABA or Fox Oil Filter flange will work. The ABA will not bolt up properly and the Fox hits the Clutch cable bracket. Just posted an add looking for an AEB flange, I remember someone saying it would work.
I am waiting on Tons of parts, mostly gaskets and small parts for the head
I am using a Digifant Head b/c of the larger valves vs, the stock Fox valves. I will be using the valves from the ABA since they have 7mm stems vs the 8mm stems in the Digifant. 
1.8L Digifant Head
Valves from ABA with 7mm Stems and Keepers
Dual Springs from the Digi Head
Fuel Injector Cups from Cis Head
Stock Fox Valve cover
Throttle body from an '87 GTI
TT 286* Cam
ABA 2.0L Block 1998
Stock internals
Painted Red
5spd PSA Transmission
Complete linkage from donor car
New shifter bushing kit from Parts Place
Again I will try and keep this updated daily and document everything I do.
For now Im trying to organize all the nuts and bolts and remember where they go and what they connect to the block








If anyone has pics of a Fox engine I could really use a reference right about now.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

I decided I should post the parts I have ordered for anyone interested in doing this swap in the future. Some parts are 100% necessary while others are for performance gains and preventative measures.

Parts from ECS Tuning
Water Pump Assembly ES#251993
Complete assembly, inner & outer housings with two o-rings
037121010A 1 $44.72 $44.72
ES#1683 ECS Timing Belt Kit ES#1683
Includes the updated tensioner design
048109119DV1KT 1 $27.95 $27.95
ES#1647 OE Thermostat With O-ring ES#1647
71 degree (low temperature thermostat)
056121113E 1 $13.67 $13.67
ES#5386 Magnetic Drain Plug With 10 Copper Washers - Priced Each ES#5386
14x1.5, includes 10 copper seal washers
ECSD001-10CW 1 $11.95 $11.95
Sub Total: $98.29
Shipping - (UPS - Ground): $10.97
Parts from PartsGeek.com
Parts Ordered
1990 Audi 80 Head Gasket Engine Mechanical Price: $29.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1628588
1998 Volkswagen Jetta Valve Stem Seal Engine Mechanical Price: $0.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 8 Part #: W0133-1644009
1998 Volkswagen Jetta Valve Guide Engine Mechanical Price: $3.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 8 Part #: W0133-1642386
1998 Volkswagen Jetta Camshaft Seal Engine Mechanical Price: $4.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1639137
1998 Volkswagen Jetta Valve Cover Gasket Engine Mechanical Price: $15.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1634994
1988 Volkswagen Fox Axle Assembly Driveshaft & Axle Price: $57.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 2 Part #: W0133-1613671
1988 Volkswagen Fox Axle Nut Driveshaft & Axle Price: $2.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 2 Part #: W0133-1643062
1988 Volkswagen Fox Spark Plug Wire Set Engine Electrical Price: $29.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1621636
1988 Volkswagen Fox Exhaust Manifold Gasket Engine Mechanical Price: $1.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 4 Part #: W0133-1643299
1988 Volkswagen Fox Intake Manifold Gasket Engine Mechanical Price: $2.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1642838
1988 Volkswagen Fox Oil Filter Stand Gasket Engine Mechanical Price: $1.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1643591
1988 Volkswagen Fox Fuel Injector Holder Fuel Injection Price: $0.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 4 Part #: W0133-1644032
1988 Volkswagen Fox Fuel Injector Seal Kit Fuel Injection Price: $2.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 4 Part #: W0133-1643498
1988 Volkswagen Fox Throttle Switch Gasket Fuel Injection Price: $1.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 1 Part #: W0133-1642969
1988 Volkswagen Fox Control Arm Bushing Suspension Price: $0.75 Core: $0.00 Qty: 4 Part #: W0133-1642879
Sub Total: $267.25
Shipping: $6.95
Handling: $0.00
Tax: $0.00
Core: $0.00
Total: $274.20
Parts from TT
Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x TT 8V Hydraulic Lifter Camshaft (268 - Street/Sport ) (109 071) =
$130.00
1 x Bushing to Adapt Early Distributor to 2.0L Block (103 140) = $30.00
1 x Block Off Plate/CIS mount for Mk3 Tall 2.0L in Mk1 (103 135) = $65.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $225.00
United Parcel Service (1 x 8.20lbs) (Ground): $17.67
Total: $242.67
Found a Vortex member selling an AEB Oil Filter Flange last night for $30 plus $8 shipping so that issue should be resolved








Ill try and take some pics of the little work I have gotten done over the past few days, Its raining and I dont have a Garage


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

good luck with the build, i had a fox, i have since moved on to bigger and better things---- but thats me 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_good luck with the build, i had a fox, i have since moved on to bigger and better things---- but thats me 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Better than a FOX??? What could be better???
Going to Pick up a Female Canary, to keep my male from picking on the finches, on Saturday at the Exotic Bird Fair in Norcross. If the weather holds up im going to try and squeeze a PAP trip in, just need to sneak a few pics of bolts and where they go (I have 3 bread pans FULL of bolts, washers, and Nuts soaking in a secret solution) and maybe grab a new motor mount/shifter cable bracket if mine turns out to be damaged from dropping the motor on it last week








I have parts on the way and should get a package every week day starting Today(friday) untill Thursday! Still not sure where my ECS order is but Its just a magnetic drain plug, Timing belt kit and Water pump. Should be able to get most everything done without them!!!!!!
I will post some pics from today in the morning, I got the "garage room" cleaned up a bit and Eric came over and cleaned out all the threads in the block and helped with getting me organized and focused. Cleaned up several brackets and pulleys and painted everything that didnt have a good shine to it







Block is red, all brackets and Pulleys are black along with the Alternator and Exhaust Mani,while the Dizzy, Block off Plates, Intake Mani, TB and Alternator Fan are Brushed Aluminium . Should look pretty sharp all put together.
Going to paint the Engine bay Black as well as the underside of the Hood and a few Misc parts in the bay on the next day with good weather.
Thats it for now.
Close up pics of engine bays would be much appreciated Fox or not, I need lots of help with finding homes for bolts.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dogginfox)*









This is a good one. Its a MkII, but you get the general idea.
I'm taking off early from work today so I can hit up that crazy farmer's market on the way to go see my folks. I might get a metric tap and die set at Harbor Freight while I'm there. I've used the taps I have now so much that my m6x1.0 (the most common VW size) is pretty much worn out.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dogginfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogginfox* »_
1.8L Digifant Head
Valves from ABA with 7mm Stems and Keepers
Dual Springs from the Digi Head
Fuel Injector Cups from Cis Head
Stock Fox Valve cover
Throttle body from an '87 GTI
TT *268** Cam
ABA 2.0L Block 1998
Stock internals
Painted Red


Sounds like you'll have a decent flowing head and a solid bottom end. What do you have planned for getting the gases out? I didn't see mention of a different exhaust manifold/downpipe/cat-back. The stock Fox equipment blows for moving the exhaust along its merry way which will result in less than expected performance from the rest of your package...


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Thanks for the Pic Eric That answers a few questions I have. Still have a few more but thats what PAP is for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Opened the front door this morning to find a FedEx Package !!!! The AEB Oil Filter Flange!!!!! Complete with Oil cooler/heater and sensors!!!! Thanks Volk14!!!!! Shipped out yesterday arrived first thing this morning, Amazing!
Waiting on a 28lb package from UPS to get here at some point today, Tracking says its out for delivery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are a few pics from yesterday
Polished Intake Manifold and Painted Exhaust Manifold








Painted Valve Cover and Degreased Starter








Dry Fitting Intermediate Shaft Pully on Block








Another View








Dry fitting Distributor. All three colors in one place! Im thinking I should paint the Oil Dipstick tube Black. Any thoughts?








Thats it for now, gotta go clean some parts and wait on ole brown


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I'm not quite sure what exhaust manifolds and downpipes will fit the Fox, but I'm thinking something from an Audi 80 or a Dasher might work?
I was gonna say something about painting the dipstick tube last night, I think black would be better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 10:40 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Sounds like you'll have a decent flowing head and a solid bottom end. What do you have planned for getting the gases out? I didn't see mention of a different exhaust manifold/downpipe/cat-back. The stock Fox equipment blows for moving the exhaust along its merry way which will result in less than expected performance from the rest of your package...

Im still not sure on the exhaust setup, I would like to find something a bit nicer but for the moment I am under a HUGE time crunch as there is some sort of Municipal Code where I live that says something along the lines of Any vehicle on your property must be operational upon request of City official, Since there is no motor in the car ATM I am in violation of this stupid ass code and have been given 30 days to get everything in order, My nice fun relaxing project has turned into a mad dash to the finish. For now Stock Exhaust will have to do but I hope to fix that soon, once the City is off my back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Eric- Let me know if you find something that will work in your travels, I was thinking about finding a better Exhaust Manifold (Dasher or Audi 4K Desiel I think) if one exist in these parts and then Head over to the Muffler shop across from Mcallisters and see how much they would charge to build something off of that out of 2" Pipe, That should flow pretty well and hold a bit of back pressure 


_Modified by dogginfox at 10:51 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

I just checked out the Quantum/Dasher classifieds and it looks like there are several cars being parted on there. 
I didn't see any Quantums or Dashers in the inventory search on PAP's website, but they do have a whole lot of MkII's and III's at the North location. So while you might not find an exhaust, you will probably find some other goodies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dogginfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogginfox* »_Im still not sure on the exhaust setup, I would like to find something a bit nicer ...

You will NEED something a bit nicer so that it can exhale...
If you want an 'off the shelf' solution, they are unfortunately NLA. TT used to make dual dp's that allowed you to use a Dasher exh mani with one of the dp's or an Audi exh mani with the other dp. Your only option now is to try and source one used. I would recommend trying to get them as a set, since mixing the dp's between the Dasher/Audi mani would not work (I recommend a set because the visual difference between the two is very slight - don't want to accidently get a mismatched set...). If you can only find a mani, then make friends with a welder who can cut and fab the dp for you. Sorry- that's the way it goes. If you don't mind gambling a few bucks, it seems that the Audi 80 (or whatever had the 3a 2.0L) has a mani/dp combo that *almost* clears everything on the Fox. IIRC, someone made it work after massaging a couple of spots a bit with a BFH.
For reference, these are the pipes you need (as used with the Dasher mani on my ABA'd wagon) shown next to the stock single dp:
















I would also recommend adding some extra 'whoa' to complement the extra 'go' => 10.1's are much better than the stock unvented 9.4's...




















_Modified by snowfox at 3:29 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Painted a few more parts today and tried to source a better exhaust system.
Not much luck as far as the Exhaust system goes maybe i can find an Audi 80 Mani or an Audi 4000 Mani and have my local muffler shop build me something????
Here are a few updated pics. 
AEB Oil Flange 








Painted Fan and Water pump Pulley








Cam Gear Pulley








Cleaning up the Oil Cooler/Warmer from the AEB








Mocking up Pulleys and Gears








With the head and Alternator mocked up (Not sure if I should Paint the Head Black or leave it alone. Any thoughts?)
























With Intake and Exhaust Manifolds 
























Thats it for now, Oh I almost forgot.....
That 28lb Package I was waiting on Finally came
Two Brand New Axles with CV joints!!!!!








Ok Thats it for tonight. Going to the Bird Show early in the AM and then to PAP if the weather holds out, Im still lost on all the bolts, 


_Modified by dogginfox at 1:39 AM 3-13-2010_


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

snowfox- Anychance you still have that downpipe? Got any measurements? I have a friend thats parents own a Company that manufactures Tractor parts Im sure I can get someone to weld me something up there


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Went to PAP on Saturday. Took some Pics for a reference So i can figure out what goes where when its time to really put this back together. I was hoping that they had an Audi 80 or 4000 with the Dual outlet Manifold but they did not. 
Took Today off from working on the Fox, Tomorrow ill try to get the Engine bay nice and clean, start replacing worn hoses and wires.
UPS has stops scheduled Tues, Wed, and Thurs Have not heard from ECS about when my water pump, Timing Belt kit and Magnetic Drain Plug should be here


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

keep it up


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

you're keeping the stock fox exhaust manifold? digi 2 gti manis are great OEM upgrades for foxes I hear.


----------



## mattmid (Feb 8, 2010)

ok so for the 2.0 aba swap everything off the fox just swaps on right? what are you using for ecu?


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

he's keeping the fox fuel management, so the fox ecu. he's not doing the whole ABA swap, just the bottom end.


----------



## mattmid (Feb 8, 2010)

wouldnt that mess it up with the bigger displacement? and doing that is worth it? power wise


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (mattmid)*

Matt- There is no replacement for displacement







The CIS-E FI system is more than sufficient for this swap. There is some good info floating around about CIS tuning, if your interested try a google search, its all the same for Ferrari, Lamborgini, BMW, Porsche, VW, Ect. 95% of the parts are interchangeable and can be found at most junkyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had to help a friend with his Jeep today, but I did swing by the VW dealership to see how much the lower injector cups were since Partsgeek didnt send them! they want $6 each!!!! I did pick up my new fenders I got for the low low price of $19 Each! And I ordered a radiator for $39. Not a bad day, Plus I came home from class and found an box a day early waiting on my porch! Going to finish sorting the bolts out tomorrow, Paint the Oil Dipstick Tube and start putting Everything in its place for the final time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill get some pics of the fenders in the AM.
Oh and I called That Parts Place to order a Shifter Bushing Kit.....in the catalog they want 19.95 when I called to order they wanted 84.95








And the Head bolt set they had was also much more than in the catalog







Anyone know where I can get some replacement shifter bushings?


_Modified by dogginfox at 1:57 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dogginfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogginfox* »_snowfox- Anychance you still have that downpipe? Got any measurements? 

Yeah, I still have it. My car would be really loud without it...







Don't have any measurements, though. The only way to get useful measurements off of it would require it to be removed so that angles and bend radii could be measured - and I'm sorry, but I don't have the time for that right now.
[edit]
x2 on the capabilities of CIS-E to handle the increased displacement. Reliable sources have calculated that the stock CIS management can support upwards of 200whp - well beyond the requirements of a NA ABA.
[/edit]


_Modified by snowfox at 2:11 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kpn3nc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpn3nc* »_you're keeping the stock fox exhaust manifold? digi 2 gti manis are great OEM upgrades for foxes I hear.





































Well.... The MkII GTI manifold may flow more than the Fox manifold, but there is no downpipe that will connect that mani with the rest of the system. Fox is longitudinal - MkI/II/III/IV/.... are transverse. A MkII exhaust would try to send the downpipe through the middle of the passenger front wheel.








@doggin
I recommend that you replace/upgrade your motormounts while you're in there. You can use the TT A1 Race side mount for the Fox front snub mount. You can get the lower mounts and trans mount in a kit from 034Motorsports. I'm personally using the A1 front, stock transmount, and BMW E30 lowers (since 034 wasn't making lowers when I replaced mine). I used (new) stock Fox lowers for a little while - until I tore one. No bueno - time for E30's at a minimum.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Still looking for a Shifter Bushing Kit if anyone knows where to get one for less than $80. 
Popped the Axles out today and Simple Greened the Entire Engine bay then hit it with the pressure washer. Looks pretty clean. I was going to paint the bay but with my time constraints thats not going to happen.
I bought a battery and new head bolts today from Autozone and ordered a new Dizzy rotor and Cap as well as an Alternator Belt and lower injector cups. Paid extra for 2day shipping so everything should be here friday!
ECS is waiting to ship my Water pump and Thermostat untill they get the Magnetic Drain Plug I ordered in on Friday









Any Clue as to what Spark Plugs I should Use? Bosch Obviously but should I run ABA plugs or Fox Plugs or is there much of a difference?


_Modified by dogginfox at 9:50 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dogginfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogginfox* »_Any Clue as to what Spark Plugs I should Use? Bosch Obviously but should I run ABA plugs or Fox Plugs or is there much of a difference?


Bosch W7-DTC is my preference. They've gotten pretty tough to find, but there is also an equivalent NGK plug (triple electrode copper) that I've used with good results when I couldn't track down the preferred Bosch plug.
Shifter bushings: 4spd or 5spd? I think I've heard that the 4 spd set is NLA - at least from the dealer.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

I liked the regular Bosch Supers (single electrode copper) in my 8v engines. Denso Coppers were also pretty good. Both of those are easy to find too. 
I'm not a fan of platinum plugs unless the vehicle really _needs_ them (like the GM's with OEM platinum plugs that cost $15 each and won't run right with anything else







)
Zach needs the 5 speed shifter bushings. Most of the places I usually buy parts don't carry them. 
Heres a good link on the Dasher exhaust manifold, with pics:
http://members.shaw.ca/icollec....html
The transverse 8V dual outlet manifolds are somewhat similar, but if you think of the Dasher piece as an "over and under," then the other ones are "side by side". The flange is the same, its just turned 90 degrees, and maybe angled a little too.
Once we get the motor together and see how the mounts look in relation to the exhaust, maybe we can figure something out with a MkI, II, or Audi 80 manifold.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
I liked the regular Bosch Supers (single electrode copper) in my 8v engines. Denso Coppers were also pretty good. Both of those are easy to find too. 
I'm not a fan of platinum plugs unless the vehicle really _needs_ them... 

A lot of folks like the regular Bosch Supers. I've run them, but prefer the W7-DTC for the c-flow/ABA in my Fox. I haven't tried Platinums - I like the triple electrode copper on W7-DTC.

_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
The transverse 8V dual outlet manifolds are somewhat similar, but if you think of the Dasher piece as an "over and under," then the other ones are "side by side". The flange is the same, its just turned 90 degrees, and maybe angled a little too.
Once we get the motor together and see how the mounts look in relation to the exhaust, maybe we can figure something out with a MkI, II, or *Audi 80 manifold*. 

The Audi 80 is going to be the way to go. If you can also get the 80 DP, you'll be *almost* a bolt on. I haven't done it, but check the Fox Forum archive. I recall someone having some 'success' with using the 80 mani/dp on an ABA swap back in 2001 or so. IIRC, there was a small but manageable bit of massaging that had to be done (to the firewall area?) near where the DP merges and goes over the axle. It's super close as I remember. Basically, any longitudinal 3a engine setup should get you within spitting distance of having this handled. (Plus, it was designed to flow for a 2L, not the 1.6-1.8 of the MkI/II...)


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

Ill be on the lookout for an Audi 80 then!
I just got my gear from TT. I got the tiny freeze plug in and the Dizzy gear attached to the Dizzy and the gear put back on but I cant get the Dizzy to seat all the way down or the 40mm plug to go in!
Any Tips????


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

It's been so long since I did the swap that I don't recall any significant issues. I bought my ABA/c-flow "on the crate" from WolfSport and swapped it in back in 1998. It's still going pretty good with 200k miles on it...


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

How far is it off from seating? You might try turning the oil pump tab a little bit each time you try to seat it. Its tricky to get it lined up. 
After you test-fit the distributor and get the engine assembled and timed, you'll want to take the distributor back out because you'll need access to the oil pump drive to prime the oiling system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

All the 40mm plug needed was a couple of blows from a BFH








As for the Dizzy.......I had the Gear installed upside down








Got everything installed, Dizzy, Block off plate, and freeze plugs.
Need a Torque Wrench to get everything to spec and ill be picking up the Head with the guides installed first thing in the AM..
Seems like i have all the parts i need except for the Timing belt kit and water pump from ECS!!!!!! 
Eric- I found the Nut for the Angle Grinder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we used it as a washer to hold the engine to the Stand










_Modified by dogginfox at 3:51 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

I might go pick up a torque wrench tonight or tomorrow around lunchtime. Theres a pawnshop on North Ave that has a really nice professional quality one, SK brand like the rest of my ratchets, sockets and such. I almost bought it Saturday but after buying the chopsaw I figured I had spent enough $$ for one day








Thats awesome news about the head being ready tomorrow. From everything I have heard and read we won't have to drill those passages to fit the CIS injectors, we may need to take the tips off the ends of the injectors or something though.
I think I'm gonna go up to Cartersville to visit family and try to get something done on my own project this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Got the parts from ECS Tuning today!
Eric came over this evening and helped me get everything torqued down to specs
I went to the hardware store 3 times today buying random nuts, bolts and washers.
Couple things I found useful or had to do....
Should have bought an AEB oil flange gasket, I think the fox one will work but only time will tell
The AEB Oil Flange has an Oil return line that needs to be plugged. Ill grab that bolt tomorrow
I had to turn the water pump Pulley inside out for it to line up with the crank Pulley since the A/C is gone
I bought an Acc Belt for a fox, I had to go back and get one thats about an inch bigger, ill post that size tomorrow as well.
To make the CIS injectors fit in the Digi Head I had to grind down the lower o ring seats just a hair. really only just a touch. and they slide right in. No need for the Lower Injector cups i dont think, again ill find out when I try and start er up.








Ill get some pics in the AM
Also, I might have to swap out the Thermostat Housing that came with the new water pump for the Old one from the Fox, I might have some clearance issues but ill find out for sure when i get the motor in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Got everything hooked up but The starter will not turn over!!! maybe i have it wired wrong????
Anyone have any pics or diagrams of the wiring for the starter?
IM so close


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Had to buy a new starter, Got it put in and the motor turns over but I cant get it to start, I pulled the #1 Plug and i know im getting spark and fuel but something is off. 
Im going to check the timing in the AM and hopefully that will fix it
Any other ideas on what could be wrong?
Also I had to grind down part of the Fox Thermostat housing (It must be used for clearance issues) To make it fit into position on the new water pump because of a tab on the ABA block that is not there on the origional fox block.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

I have a similar set up to yours if your still looking for pictures. I have a 77 scirocco that has an ABA 1.8head hybrid in it. mines just a solid lifter though.


















_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 9:16 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*

The problem Zach was having was the cold start injector. We plugged the wrong connector into it. The cold start is blue, we plugged the blue connector into it, but it was actually a black connector that was supposed to go there. Kinda counter-intuitive, but we figured it out. Its running like a champ now, and sounds mean with the open manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Oh yeah i love the sound of mine ive got a stage 3 ported intake from this site http://www.scientificrabbit.com and love it.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


Still have a few days of tuning and what not but SHE RUNS


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Sounds good man. Of course I would know because I was there


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

In case anyone is still following this thread, Everything works now!! well it did, I decided to let a local VW specialist do all the fine tuning for me as I was mentally and physically exhausted from working on the car every day.
I could not get the car to shift into 4th 5th or reverse but I could drive it around the neighborhood with no problems, unless i shifted Hard or Fast, then the shift linkage stabilizer ball would pop out of the ball socket and I would loose all ability to shift until climbing under the car and popping it back into place.
I decided I would drive the car the 6 miles or so to the shop but I only made it about 1.5 before the hood latch that i apparently installed wrong gave way and the hood flew up and bent the hinges so It wont go down all the way now








I called a Tow truck and dropped it off at the shop, They got the front drivers side wheel that had rusted to the hub off and started tuning, The rubber Air intake boot had a few small holes/tears in it so I had to source a new one. after a long day of junkyard visits and no decent boots, Ebay saved the day(project) It took over a week to get the boot but it came in yesterday and now the tuning can continue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

So, after a couple of months, you should be all tuned in and then some. Driving impressions?


----------



## JaguarDoc504 (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^^

I just decided to perform the same build..... so wonder what the fell for it is.


----------

